#  Krankenpflege >   Pflegestufe 1- Alternativen ? >

## Lanzarotena

hola todos !
bin brandneu hier, gelandet beim surfen durchs www auf der Suche nach Alternativen oder wie beantragt man Pflegestufe 1
ich versuchs mal kurz zu machen
1. ich wohne auf Lanzarote, kann alles nur per Telefon regeln
2. mein Vater, 74, hat seit ca. 20 Jahren 6 Bypässe, davon funktionieren nur noch zwei, kann auch nichts mehr gemacht werden, muß er sich mit abfinden, "verspeist" täglich einen Teller voll Tabletten (so ungefähr jedenfalls), fragt mich nicht was alles
war in den letzten 4 Monaten drei mal im KH, beim letzten Mal zu Hause umgekippt, Kopf verletzt, war davor beim Zahnarzt gewesen
seither muß er Stützstrümpfe tragen, kriegt er Abends nicht alleine aus, Treppen laufen und sonstige Anstrengungen fallen ihm sehr schwer, fährt aber noch Auto und ist geistig fit, nur seine Tabletten kriegt er nicht alleine sortiert, das macht meine Nichte zur Zeit
3. meine Mutter, 75, leidet an Alterdemens, baut rapide ab, hatte kürzlich wohl einen "Schub", litt an extremen Angstzuständen und wollte nur noch ins KH. War sie dann auch, neue Medikamente, hört sich am Telefon nun etwas besser an,
sie leidet aber seither an dauerndem Schwindel und die Ärzte finden nicht heraus warum, sie leidet auch schon viele Jahre unter starken Schmerzen in Hüften und Knien, kann kaum noch laufen, will aber keine OP, hat Angst, Rollator will sie auch nicht, zu stolz, oder was auch immer
4. beide zusammen wohnen alleine in einem recht großen Haus und versorgen sich selbst, noch, mehr schlecht als recht, wie genau es jetzt da aussieht weiß ich nicht, war seit letzte Weihnachten nicht mehr da, leider 
ich fliege jetzt im Dezember für drei Wochen nach Deutschland und möchte gerne was tun, aber so wie ich jetzt gelesen habe bekommt wohl keiner von Beiden Pflegestufe 1, waschen etc. können sie noch selber, 
für mich stellt sich jetzt die Frage, was kann ich tun, gibts Alternativen
evtl. gehe ich auch zurück nach D und versorge meine Eltern selber, aber ich kann das nicht ohne finanzielle Unterstützung, falls ich arbeitslos sein werde
meinen Eltern auf der Tasche liegen will ich aber auch nicht, für irgendwas muß die Pflegeversicherung doch gut sein
und was erschwehrend dazu kommt, meine Eltern sind zu stolz, oder wie auch immer man das nennen will, um einen Sozialdienst oder ähnliches in Anspruch zu nehmen
wenn ich das machen würde wäre das was anderes 
habe mit der Hausärztin telefoniert, sie rückte nicht wirklich mit der Sprache raus
das Einzigste was ich ihr entlocken konnte, wenn ich tatsächlich nach Deutschland zurück komme, wäre es gut wenn ich in der Nähe wohnen würde
was auch immer sie mir damit sagen wollte
das Problem für mich dabei, ich krieg da keine Arbeit :zd_help_4_movebig_cut:  
mir stellt sich jetzt also die Frage, was kann ich tun und wie leite ich das ein
habe wie gesagt nur drei Wochen Zeit wenn ich in Deutschland bin, deshalb will ich mich vorher schlau machen 
kann mir jemand vielleicht was dazu sagen ?
muchas gracias
Lanzarotena

----------


## wheelchairpower

Der Antrag auf Pflegestufe 1 muss bei der Pflegekasse gestellt werden. http://www.pflegestufe.info/stichworte/antrag.html 
Seit 06/08 gibts auch noch die Pflegestufe 0 für Demenzkranke (http://www.pflegestufe.info/pflege/pflegestufe_0.html)   http://www.pflegestufe.info/pflege/p...sicherung.html 
Da dieses gesamte Antragsverfahren länger dauern wird und du nur für 3 Wochen nach Deutschland kommst, sollte der Antrag evtl. von deiner Nichte oder einem anderen Familienmitglied gestellt werden.
Nachdem der Antrag bei der Pflegekasse eingegangen ist, wird der Medizinische Dienst der Krankenkassen (MDK) einen Termin mit deinen Eltern vereinbaren, um ein Gutachten erstellen zu können, wonach anschließend darüber entschieden wird, ob die PS bewilligt wird. Bei diesem Termin wäre es sinnvoll, wenn noch jemand von der Familie oder dem Pflegedienst anwesend sein kann. 
Wenn weitere Fragen bestehen, dann frag ruhig.

----------


## maureen-K

Hi, 
wie schon vorher gesagt, muß man bei der Kasse anrufen, und sich Anträge für eine Pflegestufe schicken lassen. Den Antrag möglichst als Eilantrag stellen, sonst dauert es lange bis der MDK kommt. Am besten mit dem Antrag ein paar Zeilen vom Hausarzt über die Notwendigkeit beilegen. Es muß um eine Pflegestufe zu bekommen, Hilfe in der Grundpflege geleistet werden, Waschen, Kämmen, Rasieren etc., Hilfe im Haushalt zählt nur zu einem Drittel. Die Hilfe muß täglich mindestens 90 Minuten geleistet werden, sonst keine Pflegestufe. Wenn die Mutter dement ist und vielleicht den Tagesablauf nicht mehr geregelt bekommt, z.B. beide essen und trinken nicht genug, vergessen Tabletten zu nehmen etc. wäre es auch ein Kriterium. Wenn es keine Pflegestufe gibt, kann der Hausarzt eine B-Verordnung ausstellen für Medikamentengabe und Kompressionsstrümpfe anziehen. Dann beauftragt man einen Pflegedienst, der täglich kommt. Das zahlt die Kasse. Das beinhaltet dann aber nur die Medigabe und die Strümpfe anziehen, keine Pflege. Ich würde den beiden auf jeden Fall ein Notrufarmband beschaffen, wenn sie stürzen sollten könnten sie per Knopfdruck Hilfe holen. Bei deinem Besuch in Deutschland kannst du zur Altenhilfe gehen, die es in jedem Bezirksamt/Rathaus gibt, die können auch Rat geben. Ganz wichtig ist auch, dass jemand eine Generalvollmacht für die Beiden hat.  Wenn Du noch Fragen hast, schreib mir. Gruß Maureen-K

----------


## Lanzarotena

ich danke euch für eure Antworten, habe mittlerweile auch mit einer Freundin telefoniert, die ist Altenpflegerin, hat mir auch paar nützliche Tipps gegeben
ich denke Pflegestufe 0 müßte für meine Mutter machbar sein, sie kriegt ihren Alttag wirklich nicht mehr geregelt, kochen z.B. gibts gar nicht, außer wenn meine Vater mal kocht
ich werde nochmal mit der Hausärztin telefonieren und fragen, ob sie das befürworten würde. Meine Freundin wird kommen und mit meinen Eltern sprechen,alles erklären, meine Eltern kennen sie, was bestimmt von Vorteil ist. Nur kann sie das leider nicht machen, anderer Bezirk.
Ich werde auch bei der Kasse anrufen und Anträge schicken lassen und das mit dem Rathaus werde ich auch machen, guter Tip, danke.
Meine Freundin hat gesagt, ganz wichtig ist, man darf sich nicht abwimmeln lassen, das werde ich auch nicht. 
Generalvollmacht, hhhmmm, das wird schwierig. Es gibt zwar noch meinen Bruder, der wohnt im Nachbardorf, hilft auch in Notfällen, aber ansonsten kümmert er sich nicht. Ich hatte letzte Weihnachten bereits mit ihm über diese Problematik gesprochen, er wollte auch was tun, hat er aber nicht. Auf ihn ist leider kein Verlaß. Ich weiß auch ehrlich gesagt nicht, was er mit so einer Vollmacht anstellen würde.
Da muß ich noch drüber nachdenken.
vielen Dank auf jeden Fall erst mal
saludos
Lanzarotena

----------


## Sylvia

Also ,Pflegestufe 1 ist angebracht. Was willste mit der 0?Du willst doch Pflegegeld bekommen.Demenzerkrankte brauchen einen geregelten Tagesablauf.Sie brauchen eine Umgebung die sie kennen und wo sie sich auch im alltag zurecht finden.Wenn der Begutachter vom MDK kommt,muß unbedingt jemand von der Familie dabei sein.Meistens wollen die Alten Menschen sich keine Blöße geben und können alles.Es gibt 13 AEDL ;s lasse sie dir von deiner bekannten(Altenpfleger ) geben und gehe mal durch was deine Eltern davon noch können.Diese Schreiben kanste dann zur Begutachtung mit hinzu nehmen.Und wenn eine Ablehnung kommt ,Wiederspruch einlegen und eine neue Begutachtung anfordern. Sylvi.

----------


## bärbel

Da sollte doch Pflegestufe1 machbar sein. Manchmal wundert man sich echt nach welcehn Kriterien so etwas entschieden wird. Die Mutter von einer Bekannten ist 95 und bekam im ersten Anlauf tatsächlich keine Pflegestufe. Die können doch nicht ernsthaft glauben, dass man sich mit 95 noch komplett selbst versorgen kann :Huh?:  So Kleinigkeiten wie vergessene Tabletten kann man ja noch mit Tablettenboxen in den Griff bekommen. Da gibt es ja sogar welche bei denen man sich um das Sortiern auch nicht selbst kümmern muss. Dann mag das ja noch gehen. Aber den ganzen Alltag selbst regeln eher nicht. Da bleibt einem manchmal echt nur noch ein ungläubiges mit dem Kopfschütteln, grade wenn deine Mutter demenzkrank ist.

----------


## wheelchairpower

Hallo Bärbel, 
das Thema sollte sich womöglich schon erledigt haben, denn es ist zum Einen von 2008 und Anderen ist die Themenstarterin schon länger nicht mehr im Forum gewesen.
Du erkennst immer das Datum oberhalb eines Beitrags.

----------


## wheelchairpower

Was hat denn ein MBT Schuh mit der alternative zur Pflegestufe 1 zu tun? Ich gehe davon aus, dass es sich hier um einen Werbebeitrag handelt, der wohl hier in diesem Thema absolut fehl am Platz ist und darüberhinaus auch gegen die Forenregeln verstößt.

----------


## Muenzenfreak

Bin durch Zufall auf diese Seite gestoßen. Ich muß Euch sagen eine Pflegestufe ist schwer zu bekommen.Ich habe schon das 2mal den MDK zur  Begutachtung meiner Mutter gehabt.Sie leidet an mittlerer bis schwerer Demenz.das heißt laut Neurolodischem Gutaxhten,das auch vorliegt,das meine Mutter nicht mehr weit von schwerer Demenz entfernt ist.Solange man sich noch allein anziehen und waschen kann ist man kein Fall für eine Eingruppierung in die Pflegestufe.Ich kämpfe nun schon ein halbes Jahr und glaubt mir man verliert schnell den Mut,aber diese Krankheit ist in diesem Stadium nicht mehr aufzuhalten.Ich werde aber nicht aufgeben und solange kämpfen bis ich mein Ziel erreicht habe.Ich werde immer wieder Widerspruch einlegen bis ich am Ziel bin.

----------


## Hjoergen

Also hier gibt's 'nen guten Selbsttest, welche Pflegestufe der eigenen Verfassung entspricht. Und eigentlich müssten doch diese Kriterien ausreichen, um die jeweilige Pflegestufe zu bekommen. Oder nicht?

----------

